# Arkansas duck lease w/ lodging



## arkie1 (May 18, 2014)

My dad is leasing out our duck pits this year. 7 pits in black river bottoms. Lodging within 5 mins of pits. 10 mins from Rainey break WMA  (green timber). $2500 each. You can contact him at gwheeless53@gmail.com or 870-679-0207


----------



## arkie1 (May 18, 2014)

Also water is guaranteed for these pits.


----------



## Delane01 (May 31, 2014)

What is being planted this year and what is the closest lodging.


----------



## arkie1 (May 31, 2014)

Rice in all fields with pits. Lodging is included and is 5 mins from pits. Northeastern Arkansas in-between Powhatan and Imboden.


----------



## arkie1 (May 31, 2014)

7 pits available. Located on the Mississippi Flyway in Black River bottoms. Lodging within 5 miles of our pits is included. 10 minutes from Rainey Brake WMA, which is one of Arkansas' premier green timber management areas. Large Bass fishing lake near by, as well. Guaranteed water in fields. Lease begins one week before opening day of duck season and ends one week after the last day. For booking or questions contact Gene Wheeless @ 870-679-0207 or gwheeless53@gmail.com


----------



## dkiess3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Are we talking $2500 per pit or per person in the pit?


----------



## arkie1 (Jul 8, 2014)

$2500 for lodging and a spot in the pits for the season.


----------



## arkie1 (Aug 7, 2014)

We still have some openings available.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 18, 2014)

Soo it's 2500$ for a spot in a pit ? How many other people will be in the pit at the same time? And is this for just one of the 7 pits


----------



## arkie1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I am getting pumped for this season!! Dad just sent me some recent pictures of some of the fields and the rice is doing great.  Hope everyone else is as excited as I am.


----------



## arkie1 (Aug 25, 2014)

*here are some before and after pictures of the fields and pits.*

Great growth on the rice so far.


----------



## arkie1 (Aug 25, 2014)

We try to keep it to a max of four hunting a  pit. Most are 5-7 man pits and I don't want them to be crowded.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 28, 2014)

So are you selling 28 spots or just 4?


----------



## arkie1 (Sep 4, 2014)

There were 20 spots total we have the 7 pits and alot more open land for layouts or skid blinds. Shoot me a pm or call for openings because we have more pits not in this deal that need to be leased.


----------



## cwhunter (Jun 14, 2015)

Can you PM your number

Thanks


----------



## mshane6542 (Jun 17, 2015)

Are y'all going to be leasing your pits out again this year?


----------



## Cole Henry (Aug 15, 2016)

Interested at all in trading an Osceola hunt for a couple days in a pit?


----------

